# تزواج أبناء آدم؟



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا من جديد. . 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175014
في الرابط أمرين أساسيين،، *آدم أول إنسان و ليس بنبي*_ 
نعـرف أن آدم ولد له أبنـاء منهم قاييـن و هابيـل و لم يوجـد مخلوق 
بشري قبله و لم يُذكر أنه كان هناك إنسان في زمانه و المكان الذي 
عاش فيه أو الأمكنة التي تنقل إليها غير أسرته التي كانت نتاج 
زواجه من حواء. . 
بعد أن ولد لآدم أولاد يظهر أن التناسل و التزاوج بدأ في أولاده 
مباشرة (أقصد ليس أبناء الأبناء) أي أن التزاوج تم داخل الأسرة 
الواحدة و منها كانت بداية البشرية؟ 

سؤالي هل كـان ذلك التزاوج شيء فرضتـه الطبيعـة
(*بالغريزة* التي في الإنسان و الحيوان) و حاجة الذكور للإناث 
و كذا الإناث للذكور أم كان ذلك *وحيا* من الرب؟_


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

كان واضحاً أن هذا هو هدف سؤالك من بدايته

ورجاء أن يكون الدخول للموضوع مباشرة بدون حاجة لمثل هكذا إعدادات

فمن الطبيعى أن الشريعة لم تكن قد أعطيت نهائياً

وكانت الأمور فى البداية هكذا ، بلا شريعة نهائياً

وحتى إلى زمن ما قبل الشريعة مباشرة - أقصد شريعة العهد القديم لموسى - كان التزاوج يتم بناءً على الأم وليس الأب ، فكانت تتم بين أبناء الأب ما دامت الأم مختلفة ، مثلما فى زواج إبراهيم من سارة

ولكن الشريعة عندما جاءت نظمت كل هذه الأمور ووضعتها فى نصابها الصحيح ،ما عدا التعددية والطلاق ، الذين إستمرا حتى نظمها ربنا يسوع فى شريعة الكمال ، لتكون على مثال الخلقة الأولى فى آدم وحواء

++++++++

فلا نرتد ولا نلتفت لأيام اللاشريعة ، ولا نغرق عقولنا فيها ، بل لنبحث عن الكمال فى شريعة المسيحية

فهكذا الشيطان يتحايل ليفصل الإنسان عن المسيح ، من منافذ تبدو صغيرة ، ولكنها كالثعالب الصغيرة المفسدة


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أبريل 2011)

*اخ انيس سامحنى انا لم افهم السؤال كيف يكون التزاوج وحيا من الرب ؟
ثانيا يا اخ انيس يوجد اشياء سكت الوحى عنها لان ليس لها اهمية فى خلاص الانسان 
ومن ضمنها تزاوج ابناء ادم ,كيف تم 
ماهو معلن فى الوحى هو واضح وصريح اما ما سكت عنه الوحى فلا نستطيع ان نقول عنه شئ 

قصة خلق ادم دونت بالوحى المقدس لتوضيح بداية علاقة الله بالانسان وسقوط الانسان وخطة الله لفداء البشرية وليس لتوضيح الحالة الاجتماعية لابناء ادم لان ليس لها اى فائدة فى خلاص الانسان 

اما اذا كان قصدك ان قايين تزوج من اخته من نفس العائلة ,فيجب ان تعرف ان البشرية مرت بمراحل وتطورات روحية والناموس لم يكن قد اعطى بعد
البشرية تطورت من حالة الطفولة الروحية فى القديم الى قمة السمو بعد مجئ المسيح 
اما بالنسبة للتزاوج بشكل عام فهذا لايحتاج لوحى الهى هذا شئ طبيعى فى الانسان الى يومنا هذا 
*


----------



## tamav maria (25 أبريل 2011)

في البدء لم تكن هناك خطيه
ولكن معرفة آدم لحواء،  كانت نتيجة لنزولهما إلي المستوي الجسداني في اشتهاء الأكل.. ولذلك قيل "وعرف آدم حواء" بعد طردهما من الجنة (تك 1:4). ولم يكن ذلك وهما في الجنة. وعبارة الخجل وردت بعد الأكل من الشجرة، وليس أثناء ذلك ولا قبله. كان آدم روحيا، بعيدا عن شهوة المادة وشهوة الأكل وشهوة الحس. فلما وقع في ذلك بالأكل من الشجرة، هبط إلي المستوي الجسداني, وأصبح سهلاً بعد هذا أن يكمل طريق الجسد في موضوع الجنس. هذا الأمر تم نتيجة للسقوط،


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> كان واضحاً أن هذا هو هدف سؤالك من بدايته


نعم أخي و لي سلسلة من الأسئلة في هذا الموضوع فتحملني قليلا. . 


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> اما اذا كان قصدك ان قايين تزوج من اخته من نفس العائلة ,فيجب ان تعرف ان البشرية مرت بمراحل وتطورات روحية والناموس لم يكن قد اعطى بعد
> البشرية تطورت من حالة الطفولة الروحية فى القديم الى قمة السمو بعد مجئ المسيح
> *


و هو كذلك أختي هذا ما قصدته و هو جزء من استفساراتي. . و قصدت بالوحي 
أنه أمر من الرب لآدم. . نواصل 


netta قال:


> هذا الأمر تم نتيجة للسقوط


من هنا بدأت الأسئلة_ 

إخواني الأعزاء عفوا ليس لي غرض من السؤال غير زيادة في المعرفة و الحقيقة 
التي ستكون لا محالة شيئا إيجابيا لي في الحالتين إسلاميا أو في الدين 
المسيحي فلن أخسر شيئا لأنني لم أسئ إلى شخص ما أو أكتب كلام سيء 
بل مجرد بحث جانب من الدين و  أنا أجهل الكثير و الكثير جدا في المسيحية و إن 
كان بعضكم سيعاتبني أنني لا أهتم للجانب الروحي و أهتم للجانب الذي سكت 
عنه الكتاب المقدس لكنني و الحمد لله مؤمن و إن اختلف إيماننا كفارق السماء 
و الأرض إلا أن ذلك يصب في فائدة واحدة لكل من يتصفح المنتدى. . 

أعود للموضوع: 
لم يتبين من إجاباتكم إذا ما كان ذلك (أي زواج الأخ من أخه و الأخت من أخيها) 
*وحيا* أي *أمرا* من الرب و هذا سيجعله *نبيا* أو كان ذلك مثلما ذكرت الأخت netta 


> *هبط إلي المستوي الجسداني, وأصبح سهلاً بعد هذا أن يكمل طريق الجسد في موضوع الجنس*


 مما يجعلنا نقول *بالغريزة* (أي شيء أملته الطبيعة). . 

ذكر الأخ مكرم زكى شنوده في موضوع آخر. .  


> *حتى لو كان الله قد أعطاه موهبة المعرفة المستقبلية، فتلك موهبة مختلفة عن وظيفة النبى أو عمله
> وحتى هذه الموهبة -المعرفة المستقبلية- أنا لم أصادف ما يؤكدها من الكتاب المقدس*


فهل يوجد توضيح بسيط لهذه المسألة حتى ننتقل إلى أسئلة أخرى؟ 

و أعتذر بشدة إن كانت أسئلتي فيها إخلال بالنظام و السير العام للمنتدى 
أو أنها ستسبب نوع من التشتت أو أنها غير موضوعية و غير ذي فائدة. . 
إن كان الأمر كذلك سأتوقف عن السؤال في آدم و الخطية_


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

> لم يتبين من إجاباتكم إذا ما كان ذلك (أي زواج الأخ من أخه و الأخت من أخيها)
> وحيا أي أمرا من الرب و هذا سيجعله نبيا أو كان ذلك مثلما ذكرت الأخت netta


 

*من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى :*
*تك4 : 17 وعرف قايين امراته فحبلت وولدت حنوك وكان يبني مدينة فدعا اسم المدينة كاسم ابنه حنوك "*​ 
*إمراة قايين هي أخته والله سمح بهذا أولاً ليقيم نسلاً. وحنوك هو الثالث من آدم من ناحية قايين وله نفس إسم أخنوخ تقريباً السابع من آدم من جهة شيث. وزاد أولاده وأحفاده جداً فبني مدينة بإسم ابنه *​



> إن كان الأمر كذلك سأتوقف عن السؤال في آدم و الخطية_


*نعم ..يستحسن ان تتوقف عن التطرق لمواضيع اخرى و ان تركز موضوعك كله في سؤال واحد منعا للتشتيت​*


----------



## تيمو (25 أبريل 2011)

> أعود للموضوع:
> لم يتبين من إجاباتكم إذا ما كان ذلك (أي زواج الأخ من أخه و الأخت من أخيها)
> وحيا أي أمرا من الرب و هذا سيجعله نبيا أو كان ذلك مثلما ذكرت الأخت netta





مرحبا

لنتفق على أن أول شريعة إلهية أُعطيت للإنسان هي لموسى ، سابقاً لم يكن هناك شرائع إلهية ، والله لم يوحي لأحد بأي شيء ، الزواج جاء من الرب عندما خلق الإنسان قائلاً: أثمروا واكثروا وأملأوا الأرض ... لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بأمرأته ويكونان جسداً واحداً .. لقد كان هذا الأمر كجزء من خليقة الله للإنسان وباقي الخليقة ، لأنك لو قرأت تكوين الإصحاح الأول ستفهم أكثر ...

فهل هذا يجعل آدم نبي؟ كلا ، فكون آدم أول الخليقة هذا لا يجعله نبي أو رأس ولا يُعطيه إمتيازات أو أفضلية عن غيره من البشر .. ولكن فيه دخلت الخطية وأجرتها للبشرية 

شكراً


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *نعم.. يستحسن ان تتوقف عن التطرق لمواضيع اخرى و ان تركز موضوعك كله في سؤال واحد منعا للتشتيت​*


و هو كذلك. . 
و لكن هل أواصل هنا أم ماذا؟


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

MeToo قال:


> فهل هذا يجعل آدم نبي؟ كلا
> شكراً


تم الاتفاق على هذا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

معذرة 

فإنك قلت أننا لم نحدد إن كان التزاوج الذى كان قبل الشريعة ، هو جزء من الشريعة أم لا !!!!!!!

فهل هذا سؤال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثم أنك تسألنى عن جزء من إجابتى ، ولم تحدد ما لم تستبينه منها !!!!!!!

ثم ، ما هو سؤالك من آخره ، لعدم إهدار الوقت عبثاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

أقول لعدم إهدار الوقت عبثاً

لحسن ظنى بأنك لا يمكن أن تهدف لإضاعة وقتنا عبثاً

فأرجو توضيح سؤالك ، من آخره


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *ثم ، ما هو سؤالك من آخره، لعدم إهدار الوقت عبثاً*


السؤال موجود في الأعلى. . 


> سؤالي هل كـان ذلك التزاوج شيء فرضتـه الطبيعـة
> (*بالغريزة* التي في الإنسان و الحيوان) و حاجة الذكور للإناث
> و كذا الإناث للذكور أم كان ذلك *وحيا* من الرب؟_


و للتوضيح أكثر. . 


> لم يتبين من إجاباتكم إذا ما كان ذلك (أي زواج الأخ من أخته و الأخت من أخيها)
> *وحيا* أي *أمرا* من الرب و هذا سيجعله *نبيا* أو كان ذلك مثلما ذكرت الأخت netta
> 
> 
> ...






esambraveheart قال:


> *من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى :*
> *تك4 : 17 وعرف قايين امراته فحبلت وولدت حنوك وكان يبني مدينة فدعا اسم المدينة كاسم ابنه حنوك "*​ *إمراة قايين هي أخته والله سمح بهذا أولاً ليقيم نسلاً*​


هل *سمح* تقتضي *أمر* (أي أمر آدم أو أوحى إليه)،، أم حدث ذلك تلقائيا 
و تم التزاوج و التكاثر بعلم الله مسبقا بذلك و موافقته عليه بدون تدخل 
منه؟ 

الإجابة ليست بالشيء الكبير!! فقط هل آدم أو أحد من أولاده *تلقى* شيئا 
من الرب في هذا الأمر أم *لا* أي تم تكوين الأسر و أولاد الأولاد بأنفسهم و بموافقة 
أبيهم آدم. .  حتى أعرف وجهة نظر المسيحية في هذا بدون إهدار للوقت. . 

لم أستطع تبسيط السؤال أكثر من هذا. .


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أقول لعدم إهدار الوقت عبثاً
> لحسن ظنى بأنك لا يمكن أن تهدف لإضاعة وقتنا عبثاً
> فأرجو توضيح سؤالك ، من آخره


أحترم كثيرا شعورك نحوي أخي و لنكن أصدقاء مكرم زكى شنوده


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

عودة للنقطة التى إستفسرت عنها

وهى بخصوص الفارق بين النبى وعارف المستقبل

فليس كل عارف للمستقبل هو نبى

فالله يعطى موهبة المعرفة المستقبلية لبعض الناس ، منذ القديم ، وحتى الآن رأينا قديسين ينعم عليهم الله بمعرفة بعض المستقبل ، الخاص بأمور حياتنا ، ومع ذلك لا ندعى أنهم أنبياء

ولكن النبى ليس مجرد عارف للمستقبل ، بل أيضاً صاحب عمل متكامل ، فقد كانوا فى العهد القديم يقدمون النبوات عن المسيح ، لتمهيد الطريق له ، وكانوا يحملون هذه الرسالة بين الناس ، لإعدادهم لقبول المسيح

أما فى العهد الجديد ، بعدما قبلنا المسيح فعلاً ، فالروح القدس يمنح روح النبوة لبعض المؤمنين ، من أجل بناء الكنيسة الروحى ، لتثبيت الإيمان الموجود فعلاً والذى نعيشه فعلاً

لذلك فإننا لا نعتبرهم أنبياءً جدداً ، وكأنهم يدعون لشيئ جديد ، بل نعتبرهم جزءاً من الكنيسة ، يقدم الله لنا من خلالهم ما يثبت إيماننا وينير طريقنا فى هذه الحياة ، كأن ينبهونا لقرب حدوث ضيقة ، لكى نستعد لها بالتوبة والصلاة

+++ وعلى كل الأحوال ، فقد كانت هذه عبارة عابرة ، وليست ذات تأثير مهم ، ولكن سيادتك لم تتوقف إلاَّ عندها !!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

يوجد فارق بين سماح الله بحدوث أمر ما ، وبين أن الله يأمر بذلك

فالله يسمح للخاطئ بأن يخطئ ولا يمنعه ، ولكن ذلك لا يعنى أنه هو الذى أمره بذلك !!!!

فالله أعطى للكائنات العاقلة بعض الحرية ، فى حدود معينة ، وبناءً على هذه الحرية يمكنهم أن يفعلوا أشياءً خاطئة 

ليس بناءً على أمر الله لهم ، بل بإختيارهم الشخصى ، الناجمة عن هذه الحرية

والحساب يوم الحساب ، سيكون بناءً على هذه الحرية


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> *هل سمح تقتضي أمر (أي أمر آدم أو أوحى إليه)،، أم حدث ذلك تلقائيا *
> *و تم التزاوج و التكاثر بعلم الله مسبقا بذلك و موافقته عليه بدون تدخل *
> *منه؟ *​
> *الإجابة ليست بالشيء الكبير!! فقط هل آدم أو أحد من أولاده تلقى شيئا *
> ...


 
*اخي ...البشرية كانت وقتها في طور الابتداء.. و اسس الاسس كانت لا تزال في طور التاسيس و الابتداء ..حتي اسماء الاشياء :*​ 

*تك 2 :23 فقال آدم هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي.هذه تدعى امرأة لانها من امرء اخذت.*​ 
*..و الانسان كان يتلقي اول تعليمه ( و ليس تعاليمه ) سواء من الله الذي خلقه او من فطرته كانسان و من الطبيعة حوله ..و الله من رحمته و رفقه بهذا الطفل الذي يحبو و يحاول الوقوف لم يشاء ان يحاسبه اولا علي كل صغيرة و كبيرة بل مثل الاب الذي يراقب طفله الذي يحبو اثناء محاولته الوقوف كان الله يراقب البشرية و هي تتخبط و تتعثر كالطفل في محاولاتها للوقوف و الانتصاب ...و لهذا كان الله يتغاضي عن الكثير من تجاوزات تلك البشرية البرية التي تفتقر للكثير و الكثير من التعليم و الاستنارة و لا تسترشد في طرقها تقريبا الا بغرائزها البشريه البدائيه و التي كانت تحكم افعال البشر وقتها ..فالانسان لو غضب من اخيه لاي سبب مهما كان تافها او اذا غار منه فهو لا يعاتب اخاه او حتي يكتفي بالحقد عليه بل يقتله :*​ 
*تك 4 : 3 وحدث من بعد ايام ان قايين قدم من اثمار الارض قربانا للرب.*
*4 وقدم هابيل ايضا من ابكار غنمه ومن سمانها.فنظر الرب الى هابيل وقربانه.*
*5 ولكن الى قايين وقربانه لم ينظر.فاغتاظ قايين جدا وسقط وجهه.*
*6 فقال الرب لقايين لماذا اغتظت ولماذا سقط وجهك.*
*7 ان احسنت أفلا رفع.وان لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة واليك اشتياقها وانت تسود عليها*
*8 وكلم قايين هابيل اخاه.وحدث اذ كانا في الحقل ان قايين قام على هابيل اخيه وقتله.*​

*و لا نقول هنا ان الله يتجاوز عن القتل او يغض الطرف عن الزنا الذي يحمله تصرف كتعدد الزوجات -مثلا- في طياته...بل لان الانسان صنيع يدي الله مخلوق "له غرائز" هو وحده اعلم العالمين بها كان الله " يتمهل عليه" حتي يتعلم و يستنير فتصير ساعتها محاسبته "عادلة" .*​ 
*و نعود للنقطه محور الموضوع و هي تزاوج الاخ باخته ...*
*في جيل ادم و اجيال ما قبل طوفان نوح كان " الزنا" عموما كخطيئة غير معلوم و غير مدرك عند الانسان ..بما في ذلك ما تسمونه انتم كمسلمين " زنا المحارم" ..و الانسان كان كالمخلوق البرى لا يستطيع التمييز بين اخته و اي امراة اخرى بل حتي من فرط انفلات شهواته كان لا يميز حتي بين الذكر و الانثي حتي انه علي مايبدوا ايضا كان الذكور يضاجعون ذكورا مثلهم دونما اي تمييز او احساس بخطاء ما يفعلونه...و لم يكن الله قد وضع للانسان اسس المبادئ الاخلاقية التي يسير عليها بعد و التي بموجبها يستطيع ان يميز بين ماهو خطاء و حرام و بين ماهو صواب او حلال له ..*
*و لكن في مئات السنين و شيئا فشيئا كان الانسان يتعلم و يميز بين الخطاء و الصواب..فتعلم اولا ان التصرف العنيف بقتل النفس الانسانيه يسمي " قتل " و انه خطيئة و مغضبة لله..*
*و بعد طوفان نوح... ظهر اول نهي و تحريم الهي لخطيئة الزنا و ظهر اول تمييز للانسان لخطيئة الزنا و للخطايا الجنسية عموما في ايام " لوط " ..*
*و بالرغم من ان الانسان كان قد مر علي وجوده علي الارض الاف السنين  فمن فرط تمهل الله علي الانسان و طول اناته فان وقتها فقط  تعلم الانسان و ادرك بعد هلاك سدوم و عمورة ان مضاجعة الذكور للذكور زنا و فاحشة تغضب الله ..و ان مضاجعة البنت لابيها او حتي كشف عورته زنا و فاحشة ايضا و تغضب الله.*​​


----------



## fredyyy (25 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> و تم التزاوج و التكاثر بعلم الله مسبقا بذلك *وموافقته* عليه بدون تدخل منه؟
> فقط هل آدم أو أحد من أولاده *تلقى* شيئا من الرب في هذا الأمر
> حتى أعرف وجهة نظر المسيحية في هذا


 
***** نرجع للنصوص الكتابية الخاصة بذلك *
التكوين 3 : 16 
وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «تَكْثِيرا اكَثِّرُ اتْعَابَ *حَبَلِكِ*. بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ اوْلادا. وَالَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ». 
​*- إذًا الله من قال لحواء أنها ستحبل *

*- ونفذ آدم أمر الرب ... فعرف حواء فحبلت وولدت *
التكوين 4 : 1 
*وَعَرَفَ* ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ *فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ* قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: «اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ». 
​*- هناك نص آخر قاله الرب بعد خروج نوح من الفلك *
التكوين 9 : 1 
وَبَارَكَ اللهُ نُوحا وَبَنِيهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: *اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا* وَامْلاوا الارْضَ. ​ 
*- وهناك نص عام لجميع البشر *
التكوين 2 : 24 
لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ ابَاهُ وَامَّهُ *وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَاتِهِ* وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدا وَاحِدا. 

​.


----------



## fredyyy (25 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> هل *سمح* تقتضي *أمر* (أي أمر آدم أو *أوحى إليه*)


 
*لم يكن أيام آدم وحي من الله *

*لأن الرب كان يُكلم آدم وحواء مباشرة ً*
التكوين 3 : 8 - 13
وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ مَاشِيا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ *فَاخْتَبَا* ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ. 
 *فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ*: «ايْنَ انْتَ؟».
*فَقَالَ*: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ لانِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَاتُ».
*فَقَالَ*: «مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟»
*فَقَالَ ادَمُ*: «الْمَرْاةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَاكَلْتُ».
*فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْمَرْاةِ*: «مَا هَذَا الَّذِي فَعَلْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ: «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَاكَلْتُ».
​


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *يوجد فارق بين سماح الله بحدوث أمر ما ، وبين أن الله يأمر بذلك
> فالله يسمح للخاطئ بأن يخطئ ولا يمنعه ، ولكن ذلك لا يعنى أنه هو الذى أمره بذلك**!!!!*





esambraveheart قال:


> *اخي ...البشرية كانت وقتها في طور الابتداء..
> *
> *و لهذا كان الله يتغاضي عن الكثير من تجاوزات تلك البشرية البرية التي تفتقر للكثير و الكثير من التعليم و الاستنارة و لا تسترشد في طرقها تقريبا الا بغرائزها البشريه البدائيه و التي كانت تحكم افعال البشر وقتها*​


هل كان ذلك الفعل (الزواج الفطري في أولاد آدم بتلك الطريقة *الحتمية* في ذلك الوقت) *خطأ* *رضيه الله* و تغاضى عنه و لم يمنعه،، أم كان *خطأ* *لم يرضه* و تغاضى عنه و لم يمنعه؟ 

*هذا آخر سؤال لي في هذا الموضوع* *و ينتهي*،، و آسف جدا إن كنت أخذت من وقتكم 
أو أتعبتكم معي و لكن اعذروني هذا الموضوع هام و هام جدا لي و هو في حد ذاته 
يجسد الفارق الكبير بين الديانتين و شكرا


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *لم يكن أيام آدم وحي من الله *
> *لأن الرب كان يُكلم آدم وحواء مباشرة ً*



أستاذ fredyyy عذرا تأخرت في قراءة ردك و هذه إضافة رائعة منك و مفيدة 

في انتظار الرد على استفساري الأخير و يغلق الموضوع


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> هل كان ذلك الفعل (الزواج الفطري في أولاد آدم بتلك الطريقة *الحتمية* في ذلك الوقت) *خطأ* *رضيه الله* و تغاضى عنه و لم يمنعه،، أم كان *خطأ* *لم يرضه* و تغاضى عنه و لم يمنعه؟
> 
> *هذا آخر سؤال لي في هذا الموضوع* *و ينتهي*،، و آسف جدا إن كنت أخذت من وقتكم
> أو أتعبتكم معي و لكن اعذروني هذا الموضوع هام و هام جدا لي و هو في حد ذاته
> يجسد الفارق الكبير بين الديانتين و شكرا


 


*3*
*دعنا نضع الان لكل شئ المسمي الصحيح له بدقه حتي لا يكون هناك لبس :*​ 
*هذا لا هو تغاضي بالمعني المفهوم و لا هو رضي عن الخطية و لا رغبة من الله في عدم منع الخطيه ...*
*هذا كله اسمه " امهال من الله الرحيم الحكيم العادل العالم بضعفات الانسان الذي خلقه"...*
*و الدليل علي عدم رضاه عن فساد الانسان...هوغضبه الواضح من اسائة استغلال الانسان لهذا الامهال الالهي .*​ 

*فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد.لزيغانه هو بشر وتكون ايامه مئة وعشرين سنة.*
*3 ¶ And the LORD said, My spirit shall not always strive with man, for that he also is flesh: yet his days shall be an hundred and twenty years.*
*5 ورأى الرب ان شر الانسان قد كثر في الارض.وان كل تصور افكار قلبه انما هو شرير كل يوم.*
*6 فحزن الرب انه عمل الانسان في الارض.وتأسف في قلبه.*
*7 فقال الرب امحو عن وجه الارض الانسان الذي خلقته.الانسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء.لاني حزنت اني عملتهم.*​

*11 وفسدت الارض امام الله وامتلأت الارض ظلما.*
*12 ورأى الله الارض فاذا هي قد فسدت.اذ كان كل بشر قد افسد طريقه على الارض*​​


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *6 فحزن الرب انه عمل الانسان في الارض. وتأسف في قلبه.*
> *7 فقال الرب امحو عن وجه الارض الانسان الذي خلقته. الانسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء. لاني حزنت اني عملتهم. *​


 
صراحة صراحة و آسف لهذا. . لم أفهم منك مداخلتك الأخيرة و على الخصوص المقتبس منها 
هل تقصد أن عملية التزاوج تلك *التي سألتُ أنا عنها* كانت من الفساد في الأرض و من الخطايا 
و إساء الإنسان إستغلال امهال الله له؟_  
ألا ترى أن الله قادر على أن يخلق أكثر من آدم و حواء بمفردهما؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

حتى يرد أخى

أقول لسيادتك أن ما أغضب الله ليس الزواج بل الشرور 

وأما عن سؤالك السابق

فالتزاوج بهذه الطريقة كان نتيجة للسقوط أو من تبعاته

ولكنه ليس هو السبب فى غضب الله الذى جاء بالطوفان ، بل لشرور عديدة

أما عن تعبيرات غضب وندم وغيرها ، فإنها تُنسب لله من قبيل تفهيم الناس بنتيجة أفعالهم وتأثيرها السلبى على علاقتهم بالله ، وليس بمعنى أن الله يتعرض هو ذاته فعلياً لمثل هذه المشاعر ، لأن الله أسمى من مداركنا ، وهو يقرِّب أفكارنا من فهمه بهذه التعبيرات ، لفائدتنا نحن


----------



## anis.7r (25 أبريل 2011)

أستاذ مكرم زكى شنوده. . لا أتكلم عن إصحاح سفر التكوين أو الغضب و الطوفان 
و غيره و لكن عن زواج أولاد آدم بتلك الكيفية لما و كيف و نظرة الخالق لها،، رضى 
أو عدم رضى، فساد في الأرض أم ليست فساد، من الشرور أم ليست من الشرور 
و و و و،، كل ذلك حول نقطة واحدة "*الزواج في أولاد آدم*"


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أبريل 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> صراحة صراحة و آسف لهذا. . لم أفهم منك مداخلتك الأخيرة و على الخصوص المقتبس منها
> هل تقصد أن عملية التزاوج تلك *التي سألتُ أنا عنها* كانت من الفساد في الأرض و من الخطايا
> و إساء الإنسان إستغلال امهال الله له؟_
> ألا ترى أن الله قادر على أن يخلق أكثر من آدم و حواء بمفردهما؟


 

*اخي*​ 

*الاصل هو ان الطهارة و السمو بالنفس عن شهوات الجسد ( حتي الزواج المشروع ) ممدوح في عيني الله و مستحب ...*

*و لذلك ايضا امتدح السيد المسيح له كل المجد " حياة البتوليه " :*​




*7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق.*​
*8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا.*
*9 واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني.والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني.*
*10 قال له تلاميذه ان كان هكذا امر الرجل مع المرأة فلا يوافق ان يتزوج.*
*11 فقال لهم ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطي لهم.*
*12 لانه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم.ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس.ويوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السموات.من استطاع ان يقبل فليقبل.*​​




*و النص الانجيلي يوضح ايضا ان " تسامح الله مع خطايا الاولين " كان بسبب ان البشرية كانت في القديم كالطفل الذي يحبو و لم يتعلم السير بعد لكي نحاسبه علي كل خطوة يخطوها ..و هو المعني الذي عبر عنه المسيح بالقول " من اجل قساوة قلوبكم "... مردفا و موضحا انه "من البدء لم يكن هكذا"...اي ان القاعدة الاصلية منذ البدء عند الله هي الطهارة و لكنه تسامح مع اخطاء الانسان و تجاوزاته حتي بات الانسان - من فرط تسامح الله معه و امهاله له - يظن خطاءا ان القاعدة هي التجاوز و الخروج عن وصايا الله ..و ان الاستثناء هو الالتزام المطلق بها... ناسيا - اي الانسان - ان الله عندما خلق الانسان اولا خلقه طاهرا كالملائكة لا يتنجس بالشهوات الارضية كالجنس فكان ادم و حواء عريانين و كان كلاهما يبصر عرى الاخر و مع ذلك فقد كانا طاهرين كالملائكة و لا يشتهيان بعضهما البعض...و تلك كانت طبيعتهما قبل السقوط في الخطية و قبل العقاب الالهي لهما بعودتهما الي التراب الذي منه اخذا ..*​ 

*و اذن فكل ما يخالف القاعدة الاساسية عند الله و التي هي الطهارة - و لو كان مشروعا في ظن الانسان - ..يكون خروجا عن الوصية الالهية و خرقا للقاعدة الاصلية..الا ان الله من فرط رحمته بضعفات الانسان الذي سقط و عرف الشهوة و لعدم رغبة الله المحب في افناء صنيع يديه بسبب ثقل الوصية علي امكانات جسد الانسان الضعيف امام شهواته فقد تسامح معه في بعض شهوات جسده فاحل له الزواج و الارتباط بامراته و بارك ذلك و امرهما ان يثمرا و ان يكثرا لكنه لم يحل له الفسق او الزنا او الانفلات الجنسي ....*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2011)

ونحن أيضاً أجبنا بأن الله لم يعطى شريعة تبيح أو تمنع 
فالذى كان مهماً ، هو أن هذه الحالة هى نابعة من السقوط

وأن علاج السقوط سيعالج المشاكل

فالله وضع خطة للخلاص من السقوط وتبعياته معاً ، إذ ليس من الحكمة علاج النتائج قبل علاج الأسباب

وعند العودة الكاملة لله ، فى ملكوت الله ، ستنتهى كل المشاكل بلا إستثناء ، إذ سنصير مثل ملائكة الله فى السماء

فهذا هو الأمر الهام والذى يجب السعى إليه


----------



## anis.7r (28 أبريل 2011)

الأخ مكرم زكى شنوده و esambraveheart أقدر لكم مشاركاتكم في الرد علي. . 
*هل الزواج في أولاد آدم (أي في ما بينهم) سواء كان مشروعا أم لا. . 
**{{شيء رضيه الله أم سمح به و لم يرضاه}}* ممكن إجابة مختصرة؟؟ 



> ونحن أيضاً أجبنا بأن الله لم يعطى شريعة تبيح أو تمنع
> فالذى كان مهماً ، هو أن هذه الحالة هى نابعة من السقوط


هل هذه و أيضا مشاركة أخي esambraveheart هي إجابة عن السؤال؟؟ 

و أعيد للتذكير. . *{{شيء رضيه الله أم سمح به و لم يرضاه}}*

أخوكم أنيس


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2011)

لقد أجبنا بالفعل

بأن ذلك لم يكن بحسب الشريعة ، لأن الله لم يكن قد أعطى الشريعة بعد : لأن الله يتدرج بالإنسان إلى أن يصل به للكمال وللخلاص

فما يهم الله هو الخلاص الأبدى

فقد سمح بالغواية ، ليس بمعنى الرضى ، ولكن بسبب الحرية التى منحها الله للإنسان

وهكذا سمح بنتائج هذه الغواية ، فسمح بهذا النوع من الزواج ، لأنه هو الممكن الوحيد آنذاك ، فبعد تحرك الشهوة داخل آدم وحواء ، كان الزواج والإنجاب ، ثم زواج نسلهما من بعدهما ، كان هو التطور الوحيد الممكن

فالله لم يختاره ، بل هم إختاروه ، وهو جعل من هذه الحالة مدخلاً للوصول للخلاص من خلال نسلهما ، فى الوقت الذى سيحدده هو

فإن الله يحول كل شيئ للخير ، للذين يعودون إليه من كل قلبهم ، لذلك جعل من الزواج واسطة لزيادة النسل إلى حين زمان فدائه لهم وإعادتهم للحياة مع الله ، ولكن هذه المرة فى فردوس النعيم وليس فى الفردوس الأرضى


----------



## anis.7r (29 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *لقد أجبنا بالفعل
> بأن ذلك لم يكن بحسب الشريعة ، لأن الله لم يكن قد أعطى الشريعة بعد : لأن الله يتدرج بالإنسان إلى أن يصل به للكمال وللخلاص فما يهم الله هو الخلاص الأبدى
> فقد سمح بالغواية ، ليس بمعنى الرضى ، ولكن بسبب الحرية التى منحها الله للإنسان
> وهكذا سمح بنتائج هذه الغواية ، فسمح بهذا النوع من الزواج ، لأنه هو الممكن الوحيد آنذاك ، فبعد تحرك الشهوة داخل آدم وحواء ، كان الزواج والإنجاب ، ثم زواج نسلهما من بعدهما ، كان هو التطور الوحيد الممكن
> ...


ألخص من كلامك أن الله غير راضي على زواج قايين من أخته و سمح بذلك و أنهم هم 
الذين اختاروه. . هل هذا هو المفهوم أم أني فاهم خطأ؟ و هل عامة المسيحيين 
يعتقدون بهذا الكلام؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك فقد اكتفيت من الإجابة عن هذا التساؤل و أشكر 
كل من شاركني الموضوع_


----------

